# what is it ?



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

do you know what this is ?


----------



## NegativeSpin (Aug 1, 2007)

Could be a red spilo juvi but I'm not the best at ID'ing Serra's.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> fury Posted Today, 06:17 PM
> do you know what this is ?


Yes a small Serrasalmus species. Allow it to grow out more.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

> Yes a small Serrasalmus species. Allow it to grow out more.


it's to small to give an id ?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

fury said:


> > Yes a small Serrasalmus species. Allow it to grow out more.
> 
> 
> it's to small to give an id ?


Small serra's can be impossible to correctly ID until they've grown out some. 
Like Hastatus said, let it grow out to around 4"+ and put up some more pictures.


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

S. Sanchezi 100%


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Pedro you're good.


----------

